# Training bag for dummies, etc



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone have a favorite training bag to carry/store dummies, etc? Or maybe something other than a bag that you prefer?


----------



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a wax canvas duffle bag that I carry bumpers, waders, collars, leads, check cords, ect. pretty much no organization, just thrown in there.


----------



## doverstreet (May 23, 2013)

5 gallon bucket with small holes drilled in the bottom.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

doverstreet said:


> 5 gallon bucket with small holes drilled in the bottom.


I like the bucket idea.


----------



## Buncoboy (Feb 3, 2015)

birddogn_tc said:


> Does anyone have a favorite training bag to carry/store dummies, etc? Or maybe something other than a bag that you prefer?


Farm and Ranch stores usually carry there own bags. One's I get are large and cost $1.49, are sturdy, which I use for bumpers, dead birds, and even make great grocery bags, toy bags for kids, and many more uses.


----------



## Okie Quacker (Aug 30, 2013)

Milk crate. They don't turn over. They get nasty, just spray them down, let them dry when needed.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the Mud River training bag for electronics, collars, e-collar, red tape, and other necessities for training. Other good items I've seen are the 5 gallon bucket with the electrician tool bag thing that wraps around the side?? Get the easy of carrying birds and bumpers with pockets and pouches for storing things. 

Only issue with buckets is if its raining or wet outside everything gets wet. The Mud River bag zips up and protects well even if left in the bed of the pick-up.


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

I use and Avery mesh bag that has grab handles and shoulder strap, which really comes in handy. It also has a side pocket for whistle, lanyard, call, and such. The bag is nylon mesh with a solid bottom and easily holds 20-22 dummies. Only costs like $20.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Avery bag is very nice. Mesh is rubber coated and seems more durable than the older version.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

ducktrooper said:


> I use and Avery mesh bag that has grab handles and shoulder strap, which really comes in handy. It also has a side pocket for whistle, lanyard, call, and such. The bag is nylon mesh with a solid bottom and easily holds 20-22 dummies. Only costs like $20.


Is it this bag? http://www.gundogsupply.com/avery-b...ER-BIRD-BAG&gclid=CISWt5Xii8sCFQEJaQod6kMEKg#


----------



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

Mud River bag


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

yep...mine's held up great...


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

birddogn_tc said:


> Is it this bag? http://www.gundogsupply.com/avery-b...ER-BIRD-BAG&gclid=CISWt5Xii8sCFQEJaQod6kMEKg#


That's the one.


----------



## Duckdog5 (Jun 24, 2015)

I use a six slot decoy bag. Works great.


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

I have the Avery Pro Trainer's Bag. Although I haven't had to use it yet, it is pretty neat. Has a loop for the heeling stick too.


----------

